# Revenue Code needed for 95920 in ASC setting - The billing company



## susie59 (Oct 10, 2011)

Hello,

Does anyone know what the revenue code for CPT 95920 would be in an ASC setting?  The billing company that we use has been using code 360 and UHC is denying the claims stating the revenue code needs corrected.

Thanks in advanced for your help!
Susie


----------



## mitchellde (Oct 10, 2011)

what code are you adding it on to?


----------



## susie59 (Oct 10, 2011)

When I called UHC, they said that our billing company is using revenue code 360.  I am wondering if it should be a 490 or 499 revenue code.


----------



## mitchellde (Oct 10, 2011)

Well the code is an add on code for intraoperative nerve monitoring and must be appended to another code.  Since it is intraoperative I would assume then that this was performed in the operative suite which is 360.  Or it may be that you have it appended to the wrong primary procedure.  You cannot use a rev code just because, it must match the place the where procedure was performed .


----------



## susie59 (Oct 10, 2011)

Below are all of the codes being billed for this service:

The main procedure was: 63030
The EMG codes being used were:
95920, 95926, 95861, & 95955


----------

